# VAG HELP P2279, Leak in Air Intake System?



## 20VTBORA (Nov 2, 2004)

I have a MKV GTI and I am having a problem with boost. As soon as the car hits 1 or 2psi the engine starts to bog and cylinders begin to missfire. I ran the vag-com and receive missfire codes for all cylinders and the got--Leak in Air Intake System P2279-002-Lower Limit Exceeded. Could this have anything to do with the faulty Diverter valves? Or should I be looking for Something else?
PS: I have an EVOMS Intake installed but I checked all the connections and i DO NOT have a leak from my intake to MAF to turbo.
Any Info would be great.


----------



## 93VR6Passat (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: VAG HELP P2279, Leak in Air Intake System? (20VTBORA)*

I had almost the same problem, leak in air intake, It turned out to be a valve assembly on the top of the engine, my car misfired on every cylinder at idle only, and after getting warm a very loud wining/whistling noise started. It took VW 2 tries to find the problem. If you need I can get the paperwork out for the part number. Hope it helps let me know.


----------



## 20VTBORA (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanx for the info. Hopefully I can get it taken care of before the drive to H2O


----------



## MKV_B00ST (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: VAG HELP P2279, Leak in Air Intake System? (93VR6Passat)*

i think i have the same problem...how hard/complicated was it for them to fix? or would i be able to fix it myself


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: VAG HELP P2279, Leak in Air Intake System? (20VTBORA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20VTBORA* »_
PS: I have an EVOMS Intake installed but I checked all the connections and i DO NOT have a leak from my intake to MAF to turbo.
Any Info would be great.









check from Turbo to Intercooler all the way up to the throttle body. Possibly you have a hose paritally undone that is leaking.


----------



## elpaisacq (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: VAG HELP P2279, Leak in Air Intake System? (wazzap1101)*

i am having the same problem... tthe MIL is on car does not idle but it still holds boost and it drives normal... it started after putting gas on the car on saturday


----------



## danniboi (Jun 20, 2007)

> i am having the same problem... tthe MIL is on car does not idle but it still holds boost and it drives normal... it started after putting gas on the car on saturday


I'm having the exact same problem as you and this is getting very annoying.


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

my brothers car did the same code and issue PCV valve had to be replaced.. 

start there.. 

is your car louder then normal have someone rev the engine a bit and listen near the valve see if you can hear air from the area..

my brother also had the DV go bad at the same time but after replacing the DV we still got the air leak code and found the bad PCV valve (thanks to this forum :thumbup::thumbup: )..


----------



## chrissy2140 (Mar 12, 2007)

it seems to be the c/r valve . i believe thats the breather valve off the valve cover most will b covered under audi warranty they go bad all the time


----------



## YAH (Nov 7, 2012)

*AG HELP P2279, Leak in Air Intake System?*

hello 2ovtbora,

can you send me the part number and can u please tell me what is the part called "is it called a valve" on top of the engine.?

thank

Yah.


----------



## mick711 (Aug 8, 2013)

Can you please tell the parts number for your problem 93VR6Passat ? 

Thanks


----------



## workshyjusef (Jan 28, 2015)

*same problem!!!*

I currently have exactly the same problem, also after filling up with fuel, with my Golf 2.0 fsi gti b.j. 2006. Just back from the garage with 10 'faults' which seem to all stem from a faulty air intake (fault code p2279) what was the solution, any help would be massively appreciated!!!Thanks in advance.


----------



## Michael_germany (Apr 16, 2015)

*Should be the PCV*

Hello together, 

hope I can help here a little bit, because I actually do have the same Problem.
After my research the "valve on top of the motor" should be the PCV.
Here in this thread 
http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/tfsi-unrunder-leerlauf-abhilfe-druckregelventil-pcv-t1924809.html

you can see a pic of it
http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/aktion/Attachment.html?attachmentId=545519

I have a Passat from 2006 with the 2.0 200 hp fsi-Motor Type BWA and I am just back from buying this PCV and the Part-Number here in Germany is:

06F 129 101 R
Price is round about 38,- Euro

If you want you could also change the seals
06F 103 483 E about 15,- Euro

Now I will install the valve and I hope to get rid of these failures like P2279 an all the misfires like P0300, P00301, P00302, P00303, P00304.

But I also DO HAVE a question, maybe it is because of the language, but please WHAT IS a DV and where can I find it??? (Part-No.? maybe I have to change that either!?)

Thanks in advance ( and sorry for my bad english)

Best 
Michael


----------



## workshyjusef (Jan 28, 2015)

*Update on 'vacuum problem'*

Forgot to update on the problem I had, changed the PCV, (from what I understood it tends to stick open because of the amount of oil that goes through it) took the car through a complete cycle, took a couple of days and a long sprint on the Autobahn! and the light went off. All running good since!


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

D.v. = diverter valve
ATTACHED TO THE TURBO


----------

